
Web fonts now (how we’re doing with that) - toni
http://www.zeldman.com/2009/05/23/web-fonts-now-how-were-doing-with-that/
======
juliend2
I tried Cufon on a few projects lately and so far i think that it's the best
solution for embedding non-web-safe fonts in html. I also tried sIFR and and
FaceLift (which did not work properly in Safari for some reasons).

Cufon does not rely on a plugin or a specific back-end technology to work.
Instead it relies on Javascript and (Canvas|VML).

~~~
zimbabwe
Does it output as image? How does it handle highlighting, copying and pasting?
Do you have a link to a sample page for this?

~~~
pufuwozu
Like an image in Firefox:

<http://chriskjennings.com/examples/cufon/cufon-example.html>

------
halo
What's wrong with converting TTF to EOT for IE-only?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Well one issue is the Cleartype is, somewhat unbelievably, _worse_ than the
standard Windows rasterisation for text at display sizes, where you would most
want to use custom fonts:

[http://jontangerine.com/log/2008/11/display-type-and-the-
ras...](http://jontangerine.com/log/2008/11/display-type-and-the-raster-wars)

Personally, even with that caveat, I don't think the accessibility trade-offs
make sense to ditch the built in system for some 3rd party hack. That's never
stopped web designers before though.

